# St Georges, Stafford - May '08



## enrashid (May 8, 2008)

Ok, I'd heard some demolition work had started, so I figured I had to go see this place. I really hit myself when I got there as I realised I hadn't researched this place anywhere near as much as I should have.

Pictures..



































































Conlusion; I'll HAVE to go again, the place was just so photogenic and there were way too many areas we intended to come back to and didn't. Also, I failed to reach the water tower


----------



## ashless (May 8, 2008)

Nice pictures mate, amazing what a bit of sunlight does to liven up the mood. When I went last it was all a bit dark and scary!


----------



## mat_100 (May 8, 2008)

so what has been demolished?

good shots. i went there last month it was a glorious day, it really looks ace in the sun. 
did you get to the water tower?


----------



## ashless (May 8, 2008)

enrashid said:


> Also, I failed to reach the water tower



No he didn't  

enrashid, PM meth_ and get him to show you the way to the water tower.....seen indiana jones and the temple of doom? Getting there is a bit like that only with fewer boulders!


----------



## enrashid (May 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words, guys!



mat_100 said:


> so what has been demolished?



Not 100%, but I think it's the laundry building. Most of the front of it is gone - I managed to have a quick look around while everyone was at lunch.


----------



## The_Revolution (May 9, 2008)

ashless said:


> the way to the water tower.....seen indiana jones and the temple of doom? Getting there is a bit like that only with fewer boulders!



Also less snakes and more pigeons. "Pigeons; why does it have to pigeons?" as Indy would of said 

Love your corridor shots; especially with sunlight. That sign in picture #8 was on the wall not long ago; who knocked it off??


----------



## meth_ (May 9, 2008)

enrashid said:


> Not 100%, but I think it's the laundry building. Most of the front of it is gone - I managed to have a quick look around while everyone was at lunch.



interesting.. the laundry building is to the left of the main building if you are looking at it from the front (near the prison). it is nothing like the main asylum, light bricks and green metal top end / roof.

i'm not actually in staffs at the moment, but will be at some point - i'll stop by and have a look!


----------



## mat_100 (May 9, 2008)

the laundry building is the least likely building to be demolished i would say it looks fairly in tact inside. 

if any one is up for another visit sometime soon i am 100% game!


----------



## meth_ (May 9, 2008)

mat_100 said:


> the laundry building is the least likely building to be demolished i would say it looks fairly in tact inside.



thats what i was thinking..

but then if they're clearing the site for the new development i suppose it would have to go, they'd probably put a car park there.


----------



## fire*fly (May 9, 2008)

great pics, i love the church roof


----------



## enrashid (May 11, 2008)

This is the building being demolished

http://www.flashearth.com/?lat=52.81238&lon=-2.114933&z=18.2&r=0&src=ggl


----------



## meth_ (May 11, 2008)

that is the old laundry place.


----------



## reddwarf9 (May 27, 2008)

meth_ said:


> that is the old laundry place.



This is very recent, I think this is the area of the building you was referring to, now a building materials and portakabin base.






rd


----------



## Leo'sgirl (May 28, 2008)

I don't know if I can ask this here or if I have to go to a 'site' - but have any of you Staffordshire intrepid explorers taken photos of the Burselm Union Workhouse in Chell? Wolstanton? I would appreciate anything on it at all... Many thanks - from her Down Under!


----------



## meth_ (May 29, 2008)

reddwarf9 said:


> This is very recent, I think this is the area of the building you was referring to, now a building materials and portakabin base.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that area has been like that for a while. dome cameras round there, so watch out 

the old laundry building (which was called Wingcross Laundry and closed in 2002 i think) was furhter along. Look at the base of the tower (level with the first set of windows on the tower), to the right you can see a tree. Below that are the vents on the roof of the laundry building. It has a green roof. If you follow it over to the right you can still see it.


----------



## silverstealth (May 29, 2008)

Excellent set of images..


----------



## meth_ (Jun 6, 2008)

areas marked in red are as of today demolished;

(chimney still standing)


----------



## enrashid (Jun 6, 2008)

That's a real shame.

Do you know for definite what is happening to the rest of the site?

I've found a stack of old council .pdf's about converting the place, but nothing recent.


----------



## meth_ (Jun 7, 2008)

accoriding to the plans up outside the site, the main building is to be saved and converted into flats. how true that is, i dont know.


----------



## yamahapaul (Jun 14, 2008)

enrashid said:


> That's a real shame.
> 
> Do you know for definite what is happening to the rest of the site?
> 
> I've found a stack of old council .pdf's about converting the place, but nothing recent.



i want to go here too, before its too late!!!


----------



## enrashid (Jul 10, 2008)

UPDATE

Walked past yesterday whilst visiting a friend in Stafford. Looks as if there's a bit of light demo work going on to the buildings in the courtyard behind the water tower.


----------



## smileysal (Jul 10, 2008)

That's changed since we were there last year. Love that first pic, not seen a pic of those stairs before. And love the chapel, it looks great, (not been in there either - yet lol).

Excellent pics, makes me want to go back now.

Cheers,

 Sal


----------



## enrashid (Jul 10, 2008)

Well I told myself I wasn't going to go back as the place was a REAL mess last time we were there (the wind & rain at the end of May/start of June really gutted the place), but I'm really starting to warm to the idea of a return visit. So if anyone fancies it - give me a shout!


----------



## Dystopia (Jul 13, 2008)

Didn't know they had even started demolishing that place. Loving the first photo. You've taken some lovely shots of the peeling paintwork.


----------



## enrashid (Jul 14, 2008)

Dystopia said:


> Didn't know they had even started demolishing that place. Loving the first photo. You've taken some lovely shots of the peeling paintwork.



Thank you!

I think they're just demolishing the smaller trashed buildings around the main building.


----------

